# Hippies!



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

I was there, 1970:









and later caught at least one of these hippies, by 1980


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I can't say much for the US, but hippies were cooking up some mouthwaterin **** in Germany.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

psychedelia





Australian stoners


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

> Hippies!


They're awful ... addict, rapist and druid :lol:


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

All you need is Love. Don't see any rapists here.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe one of the best
Grace in her heyday


----------

